
Badgie Plans to Support Open Source - sklivvz1971
https://sklivvz.com/posts/how-badgie-plans-to-support-open-source
======
sklivvz1971
Sorry everyone for the outages on sklivvz.com. @Azure's DNS stopped responding
to @Cloudflare and broke the site's CNAME. Added an A record now. I'd like to
know what happened to Azure...

